# 3G engine in Russia



## koncedalov (Oct 9, 2012)

It's unbelievable, but it happened - the original 3G engine appeared in russian province, inside passat b3 synchro.



















According to story, that was told by current owner, the car was imported to Russia from Lithuania some years before and then was kept in garage by former owner for two years. It looks like lithuanian masters have swapped the engine. Current owner bought this car three weeks before. When he figured out what exactly he bought (thanks to info, provided by russian web-community), he understood, that he doesn't have enough means to restore this rarity, and decided to sell this engine. But it seems that there are nobody in russia, who can make this significant project. So, the owner is going to find out, is there some interest to this engine in europe, or usa and so on.
The owner is newbie in internet, and he does not know english. I posted this thread to help him, because he doesn't know anything about vwvortex and etc. I am just one of other russian vw-community members, who were very surprised by the news about original 3G in russia and worried about future of this rarity.

Original thread, where it was discovered - http://forums.corrado.su/showthread.php?t=16147
Owner's profile - http://forums.corrado.su/member.php?u=7996

ps (for moderators): it is not a commercial thread. The main purpose of this thread is to inform worldwide vw-community about this finding, and to help to some guys, who lost the hope to find one of 71 original 3G.

pps: sorry for my english. but no one else undertook creating the thread here.


----------

